# Ann Coulter makes a fool of herself on Bill Maher, says we 'bombed Egypt or something



## Modbert

Watch Ep. 219: July 8, 2011 - Overtime and other Real Time with Bill Maher videos online on HBO.com.

Starts at 2:50


----------



## random3434

She is such a loon. Look what she said about Princess Di:



> Ann Coulter: *Princess Diana 'just this anorexic, bulimic narcissist'*



Ann Coulter Princess Diana | PopWatch | EW.com


I find it hysterical there are people here who actually quote her....she's just a hack like any other journalist...feeding the sheeple what they want to hear.


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-pJU_xZVZ4]YouTube - &#x202a;US Intervention: Pentagon sends warships to Egypt&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

You continue to be an idiot, as is the entire panel who tried to pin their own ignorance on Coulter. So we didn't send a bomb, we have staged interventions.

Moron.


----------



## Sallow

Modbert said:


> Watch Ep. 219: July 8, 2011 - Overtime and other Real Time with Bill Maher videos online on HBO.com.
> 
> Starts at 2:50



When did he ever stop making a fool of himself? Ann Coulter makes a fool of himself every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## AllieBaba

And far from being a hack, she's a gifted satirist and commentator. It's a shame a teacher doesn't know the difference. I also find it alarming that someone thinks all journalists are hacks.


----------



## Sallow

AllieBaba said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;US Intervention: Pentagon sends warships to Egypt&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> You continue to be an idiot, as is the entire panel who tried to pin their own ignorance on Coulter. So we didn't send a bomb, we have staged interventions.
> 
> Moron.



US troops entered Egypt to intercede in the violence, when exactly?


----------



## random3434

AllieBaba said:


> And far from being a hack, she's a gifted satirist and commentator. It's a shame a teacher doesn't know the difference. I also find it alarming that someone thinks all journalists are hacks.



Ah, so that went over your head, did it? 


Come on Allie, you're smarter than that.


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm smart enough, what did I miss?


----------



## AllieBaba

Nope, no US intervention being considered in Egypt, nope, nope...nuh uh...

Fucking idiots:

US MILITARY INTERVENTION IN EGYPT: A CHAPTER IN AMERICA


----------



## Sarah G

Modbert said:


> Watch Ep. 219: July 8, 2011 - Overtime and other Real Time with Bill Maher videos online on HBO.com.
> 
> Starts at 2:50





She has never minded making a fool of herself.


----------



## Modbert

Ann Coulter is considered a journalist now? I didn't realize we lowered the bar that much. Point is, we didn't bomb Egypt.

In your haste to defend Coulter there Allie, you gave some pretty crap sources. And one of your crap sources even said this:



> Extraction of American citizens is the stated objective



She looked completely lost on Bill Maher, showing she has no idea what we did in Egypt.


----------



## AllieBaba

Sallow said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;US Intervention: Pentagon sends warships to Egypt&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> You continue to be an idiot, as is the entire panel who tried to pin their own ignorance on Coulter. So we didn't send a bomb, we have staged interventions.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US troops entered Egypt to intercede in the violence, when exactly?
Click to expand...

 
When did that become the question, exactly?

Oh, just now, when Fallow realized he was an idiot and there have been US interventions staged and Coulter's question was a legit one that the panel was woefully ignorant about.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Modbert said:


> Watch Ep. 219: July 8, 2011 - Overtime and other Real Time with Bill Maher videos online on HBO.com.
> 
> Starts at 2:50


 
I cannot listen to that misogynist Bill Maher, but without listening I can tell you Coulter is right.  

As usual when liberals think they see stupidity, they expose their own.

As when Palin said we would party like "1773," and liberals said, "Oh, she's stupid, the Declaration of Indepedence was 1776."  But, it exposed the liberals' own stupidity because she was referrring to the Boston Tea Party and she knew CONSERVATIVES are intelligent enough to know that.  

As usual liberals were stupid as a bucket of hair, declared themselves brilliant and Palin stupid.  The joke was on them, and they are still dumb as a box of rocks and haven't figured that out yet.

Again, we have the same thing.  SINCE WE ARE BACKING THE REBELS IN EGYPT, guess what?  That means we are backing their actions. SO WE ARE BOMBING EGYPT, YOU DUMB LIBS.

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks

Don't start sputtering and spitting and saying it doesn't count.  Blame your dumb as hell president.  He's the one backing terrorists in Egypt, not Coulter!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Sort of like saying we have 57 States, huh?


----------



## AllieBaba

Modbert said:


> Ann Coulter is considered a journalist now? I didn't realize we lowered the bar that much. Point is, we didn't bomb Egypt.
> 
> In your haste to defend Coulter there Allie, you gave some pretty crap sources. And one of your crap sources even said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extraction of American citizens is the stated objective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked completely lost on Bill Maher, showing she has no idea what we did in Egypt.
Click to expand...

 
No, she looked dumbfounded that there were four people, the best the left has to offer in terms of commentary and political intelligence, who had no flipping clue what had gone on in Egypt.

"Nope, no intervention, nope, nope...never talked about it.."

What complete retards. And you are among them. Congrats. You're officially an ignorant and braindead idiot. This is what happens when you trust actors to educate you.


----------



## Modbert

teapartysamurai said:


> I cannot listen to that misogynist Bill Maher, but without listening I can tell you Coulter is right.





Why did you bother to give me a link to a article from 2005?


----------



## teapartysamurai

AllieBaba said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter is considered a journalist now? I didn't realize we lowered the bar that much. Point is, we didn't bomb Egypt.
> 
> In your haste to defend Coulter there Allie, you gave some pretty crap sources. And one of your crap sources even said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extraction of American citizens is the stated objective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked completely lost on Bill Maher, showing she has no idea what we did in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she looked dumbfounded that there were four people, the best the left has to offer in terms of commentary and political intelligence, who had no flipping clue what had gone on in Egypt.
> 
> "Nope, no intervention, nope, nope...never talked about it.."
> 
> What complete retards. And you are among them. Congrats. You're officially an ignorant and braindead idiot. This is what happens when you trust actors to educate you.
Click to expand...

 
Pluse we are backing the rebels who are bombing Egypt, so we ARE bombing Egypt.

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks


----------



## Modbert

Big Black Dog said:


> Sort of like saying we have 57 States, huh?



Jeez, I think you guys have driven that response to the ground at this point. Been using it for what? 2 years now everytime a Republican screws up? Sad, really.


----------



## Modbert

teapartysamurai said:


> Pluse we are backing the rebels who are bombing Egypt, so we ARE bombing Egypt.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks



Again, you post a link from 2005. With no evidence given that the people behind the bombing in 2005 are the rebels.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Modbert said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like saying we have 57 States, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, I think you guys have driven that response to the ground at this point. Been using it for what? 2 years now everytime a Republican screws up? Sad, really.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, only fair to make fun of conservatives, right?

Well, guess again, sore loser!


----------



## Modbert

AllieBaba said:


> What complete retards. And you are among them. Congrats. You're officially an ignorant and braindead idiot. This is what happens when you trust actors to educate you.



So show me when we bombed Egypt.


----------



## AllieBaba

When the op tries this hard to derail his own thread, you know he realizes he fucked up.


----------



## Modbert

teapartysamurai said:


> Yeah, only fair to make fun of conservatives, right?
> 
> Well, guess again, sore loser!



Never said that. Just saying you guys need some new material. That stuff is more stale than bellbottoms.


----------



## Modbert

AllieBaba said:


> When the op tries this hard to derail his own thread, you know he realizes he fucked up.



Only ones trying to derail this thread are you and TPS because you can't stand the fact that Coulter screwed up. You're the ones who are clearly angry over that fact.


----------



## Sallow

AllieBaba said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;US Intervention: Pentagon sends warships to Egypt&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> You continue to be an idiot, as is the entire panel who tried to pin their own ignorance on Coulter. So we didn't send a bomb, we have staged interventions.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US troops entered Egypt to intercede in the violence, when exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did that become the question, exactly?
> 
> Oh, just now, when Fallow realized he was an idiot and there have been US interventions staged and Coulter's question was a legit one that the panel was woefully ignorant about.
Click to expand...


What?

You didn't answer the question.

And you are making some pretty grandiose logical leaps. It was a prudent thing that President Obama moved warships into the area. We actually pay good money for Egypt's military..and have a real interest in overlooking our investment.

However..we let the Egyptians pretty much handle this themselves.

So far..so good.

Ann Coulter's commentary notwithstanding.


----------



## teapartysamurai

AllieBaba said:


> When the op tries this hard to derail his own thread, you know he realizes he fucked up.


 

Pretty much a given.  I give this thread the fail whale award!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Modbert said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like saying we have 57 States, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, I think you guys have driven that response to the ground at this point. Been using it for what? 2 years now everytime a Republican screws up? Sad, really.
Click to expand...


Pretty much like blaming everything on Bush, huh?  It's getting a bit old.


----------



## Sallow

Modbert said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the op tries this hard to derail his own thread, you know he realizes he fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only ones trying to derail this thread are you and TPS because you can't stand the fact that Coulter screwed up. You're the ones who are clearly angry over that fact.
Click to expand...


But Coulter screwing up..is what he does best.


----------



## Sallow

Big Black Dog said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like saying we have 57 States, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, I think you guys have driven that response to the ground at this point. Been using it for what? 2 years now everytime a Republican screws up? Sad, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much like blaming everything on Bush, huh?  It's getting a bit old.
Click to expand...


I still blame Osama Bin Laden for knocking over the Twin Towers. Old as that may sound.


----------



## AllieBaba

Modbert said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> What complete retards. And you are among them. Congrats. You're officially an ignorant and braindead idiot. This is what happens when you trust actors to educate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So show me when we bombed Egypt.
Click to expand...

 
Nobody said we bombed egypt. What Coulter asked was, How do you feel about us INTERVENTION in pakistan and egypt. And the panel erupted into guffaws, "egypt? We've never intervened in Egypt! Poppycock! Ho ho ho!"

Upon which she said, "We dropped a bomb? Didn't we?"

To which they continued their silly "Nope, no bombs, no intervention..."

She said, "I think we have but ok".

I don't see this as some sort of big victory over Coulter, since she's right and the entire board was wrong...we HAVE considered intervention in Egypt, complete with sending military personnel by the hundreds over...she didn't say definitively that we sent a bomb, and I certainly never have.

Not that it matters. This thread has done more to expose the ignorance of the left in pretty much the shortest time EVAH.

Well done, slobbert! You're a champ, you never fail to impress me!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Modbert said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the op tries this hard to derail his own thread, you know he realizes he fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only ones trying to derail this thread are you and TPS because you can't stand the fact that Coulter screwed up. You're the ones who are clearly angry over that fact.
Click to expand...

 
We are "derailing the thread" by pointing out the FACTS that back up she's right?  

ARE YOU THAT FREAKING STUPID??????????

By saying that, you ADMIT the only reason for this thread was to attack Coulter and call her names.  And we are "derailing it" by spoiling the fun born of your OWN IGNORANCE and pointing out the facts.

Poor liberal babies, those darn FACTS couldn't be stopped.


----------



## AllieBaba

Sallow said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the op tries this hard to derail his own thread, you know he realizes he fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only ones trying to derail this thread are you and TPS because you can't stand the fact that Coulter screwed up. You're the ones who are clearly angry over that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Coulter screwing up..is what he does best.
Click to expand...

 
And when that actually happens, let me know. The only screwups in this thread and the OP are the retard liberals who apparently  had no idea we staged a pretty significant intervention just a few months ago.


----------



## Modbert

Big Black Dog said:


> Pretty much like blaming everything on Bush, huh?  It's getting a bit old.



How about you show me the last time I blamed everything on Bush, or anytime for that matter. Until then, you're just blowing smoke, and it's already old.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Sallow said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> US troops entered Egypt to intercede in the violence, when exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that become the question, exactly?
> 
> Oh, just now, when Fallow realized he was an idiot and there have been US interventions staged and Coulter's question was a legit one that the panel was woefully ignorant about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> And you are making some pretty grandiose logical leaps. It was a prudent thing that President Obama moved warships into the area. We actually pay good money for Egypt's military..and have a real interest in overlooking our investment.
> 
> However..we let the Egyptians pretty much handle this themselves.
> 
> So far..so good.
> 
> Ann Coulter's commentary notwithstanding.
Click to expand...

 
Sallow, we bombed Egypt.  We backed rebels who did it.

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks

You know damn well, if Bush had backed terrorist rebels who bombed a country like this, you would hold him responsible.

Well, we can hold Obama responsible.  He is responsible, he's backing the bastards.

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks


----------



## teapartysamurai

Sallow said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the op tries this hard to derail his own thread, you know he realizes he fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only ones trying to derail this thread are you and TPS because you can't stand the fact that Coulter screwed up. You're the ones who are clearly angry over that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Coulter screwing up..is what he does best.
Click to expand...

 
I think we see who's screwing up.

The bleats that it's all Coulter, is getting thin and weak!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Modbert said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much like blaming everything on Bush, huh? It's getting a bit old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you show me the last time I blamed everything on Bush, or anytime for that matter. Until then, you're just blowing smoke, and it's already old.
Click to expand...

 
When you backed the idiot in the Whitehouse who still blames everything on Bush.


----------



## Modbert

teapartysamurai said:


> Sallow, we bombed Egypt.  We backed rebels who did it.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
> 
> You know damn well, if Bush had backed terrorist rebels who bombed a country like this, you would hold him responsible.
> 
> Well, we can hold Obama responsible.  He is responsible, he's backing the bastards.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks



That's the third time now you linked to that article. Except you haven't shown that the people behind that bombing are the same ones who rebelled. We didn't bomb Egypt and you know it.

The depths some people go to defend their political talking heads.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Modbert said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow, we bombed Egypt. We backed rebels who did it.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
> 
> You know damn well, if Bush had backed terrorist rebels who bombed a country like this, you would hold him responsible.
> 
> Well, we can hold Obama responsible. He is responsible, he's backing the bastards.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the third time now you linked to that article. Except you haven't shown that the people behind that bombing are the same ones who rebelled. We didn't bomb Egypt and you know it.
> 
> The depths some people go to defend their political talking heads.
Click to expand...

 
Oh my gosh are you THAT STUPID?????????

You are going to tell me it isn't the rebels responsible for this????????????

Who do you think did it, the Jews??????


----------



## Modbert

teapartysamurai said:


> Oh my gosh are you THAT STUPID?????????
> 
> You are going to tell me it isn't the rebels responsible for this????????????
> 
> Who do you think did it, the Jews??????



The burden of proof isn't on me. You're the one saying that the rebels from 2011 are the ones behind a bombing from 2005. Therefore, it is on you to prove the statement with evidence. Anything short of that is failing to prove it.


----------



## Sallow

teapartysamurai said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did that become the question, exactly?
> 
> Oh, just now, when Fallow realized he was an idiot and there have been US interventions staged and Coulter's question was a legit one that the panel was woefully ignorant about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> And you are making some pretty grandiose logical leaps. It was a prudent thing that President Obama moved warships into the area. We actually pay good money for Egypt's military..and have a real interest in overlooking our investment.
> 
> However..we let the Egyptians pretty much handle this themselves.
> 
> So far..so good.
> 
> Ann Coulter's commentary notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sallow, we bombed Egypt.  We backed rebels who did it.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
> 
> You know damn well, if Bush had backed terrorist rebels who bombed a country like this, you would hold him responsible.
> 
> Well, we can hold Obama responsible.  He is responsible, he's backing the bastards.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
Click to expand...


Those 2 articles are from 2005. That would make Bush responsible. So what's your point?

Bush attacked Iraq..and that set off a load of violence across the Middle East..like bombings in Turkey, Jordan, Yemen..heck..you name a country in the region and they probably suffered some sort of violence.

That and over a million refugees from Iraq filtered into places like Jordan. Could you imagine what a meltdown you people would be having if you had to accept a million Iraqi refugees into your community? That is what Bush imposed on the Middle East.

Disruption, refugees and terrorism.


----------



## Article 15

teapartysamurai said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow, we bombed Egypt. We backed rebels who did it.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
> 
> You know damn well, if Bush had backed terrorist rebels who bombed a country like this, you would hold him responsible.
> 
> Well, we can hold Obama responsible. He is responsible, he's backing the bastards.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the third time now you linked to that article. Except you haven't shown that the people behind that bombing are the same ones who rebelled. We didn't bomb Egypt and you know it.
> 
> The depths some people go to defend their political talking heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh are you THAT STUPID?????????
> 
> You are going to tell me it isn't the rebels responsible for this????????????
> 
> Who do you think did it, the Jews??????
Click to expand...


Your link is from 2005.  So even assuming your retard logic is true is doesn't even apply to what the fuck Coulter was talking about, which was the uprising in 2011 and Obama' response.  

Sit the fuck down, moron.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Your link is from 2005.  So even assuming your retard logic is true is doesn't even apply to what the fuck Coulter was talking about, which was the uprising in 2011 and Obama' response.  Moron.



She's not exactly the brightest bulb in the pack.


----------



## Article 15

teapartysamurai said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did that become the question, exactly?
> 
> Oh, just now, when Fallow realized he was an idiot and there have been US interventions staged and Coulter's question was a legit one that the panel was woefully ignorant about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> And you are making some pretty grandiose logical leaps. It was a prudent thing that President Obama moved warships into the area. We actually pay good money for Egypt's military..and have a real interest in overlooking our investment.
> 
> However..we let the Egyptians pretty much handle this themselves.
> 
> So far..so good.
> 
> Ann Coulter's commentary notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sallow, we bombed Egypt.  We backed rebels who did it.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
> 
> You know damn well, if Bush had backed terrorist rebels who bombed a country like this, you would hold him responsible.
> 
> Well, we can hold Obama responsible.  He is responsible, he's backing the bastards.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
Click to expand...


Again, your link is from 2005.  Who the fuck was POTUS in 2005?

Jesus fuck, you are a retard.


----------



## Sallow

teapartysamurai said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow, we bombed Egypt. We backed rebels who did it.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
> 
> You know damn well, if Bush had backed terrorist rebels who bombed a country like this, you would hold him responsible.
> 
> Well, we can hold Obama responsible. He is responsible, he's backing the bastards.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the third time now you linked to that article. Except you haven't shown that the people behind that bombing are the same ones who rebelled. We didn't bomb Egypt and you know it.
> 
> The depths some people go to defend their political talking heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh are you THAT STUPID?????????
> 
> You are going to tell me it isn't the rebels responsible for this????????????
> 
> Who do you think did it, the Jews??????
Click to expand...


There you go again..blaming the Jews..


----------



## cloudy

Modbert said:


> Watch Ep. 219: July 8, 2011 - Overtime and other Real Time with Bill Maher videos online on HBO.com.
> 
> Starts at 2:50


Doesn't she always though?
Mostly, all of the "ladies"? associated with the tea party do make fools of themselves, none of them ever seem to get it right when they're yakking about something. Seems they're always getting their facts twisted, sometimes I wonder what the heck any of them had to smoke?

Here's a link to a picture of Ann at a recent party:
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT1R43NpHSBi_MfQiM-owcQAOvIpBTelu3zlWezY49kD90xeaSDfA

I always have wondered why she was born with an adams apple?


----------



## teapartysamurai

Article 15 said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the third time now you linked to that article. Except you haven't shown that the people behind that bombing are the same ones who rebelled. We didn't bomb Egypt and you know it.
> 
> The depths some people go to defend their political talking heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh are you THAT STUPID?????????
> 
> You are going to tell me it isn't the rebels responsible for this????????????
> 
> Who do you think did it, the Jews??????
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is from 2005. So even assuming your retard logic is true is doesn't even apply to what the fuck Coulter was talking about, which was the uprising in 2011 and Obama' response.
> 
> Sit the fuck down, moron.
Click to expand...

 
Okay, fair enough, I didn't see the date on it.  My bad.  

But that's fine.  All I had to do was google bomb attacks in 2011.  Guess what!

Egypt bomb kills new year churchgoers | World news | guardian.co.uk

And guess who's responsible!  Those guys the Obama admin say are "moderates."

Egypt, the Muslim Brotherhood, and Suicide Bombing | Nova

So, AGAIN, we are back to the same argument.


----------



## cloudy

teapartysamurai said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did that become the question, exactly?
> 
> Oh, just now, when Fallow realized he was an idiot and there have been US interventions staged and Coulter's question was a legit one that the panel was woefully ignorant about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> And you are making some pretty grandiose logical leaps. It was a prudent thing that President Obama moved warships into the area. We actually pay good money for Egypt's military..and have a real interest in overlooking our investment.
> 
> However..we let the Egyptians pretty much handle this themselves.
> 
> So far..so good.
> 
> Ann Coulter's commentary notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sallow, we bombed Egypt.  We backed rebels who did it.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
> 
> You know damn well, if Bush had backed terrorist rebels who bombed a country like this, you would hold him responsible.
> 
> Well, we can hold Obama responsible.  He is responsible, he's backing the bastards.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Toll climbs in Egyptian attacks
Click to expand...


Are you really Sarah Palin in disguise?


----------



## Modbert

teapartysamurai said:


> Okay, fair enough, I didn't see the date on it.  My bad.
> 
> But that's fine.  All I had to do was google bomb attacks in 2011.  Guess what!
> 
> Egypt bomb kills new year churchgoers | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> And guess who's responsible!



Well, if you bothered to read your own article:



> The governor of Alexandria, Adel Labib, accused al-Qaida of planning the bombing. "The al-Qaida organisation threatened to attack churches inside Egypt. This has nothing to do with sectarianism," he told state television.
> 
> His assessment was shared by Kameel Sadeeq of the city's Coptic Christian council. "People went in to church to pray to God but ended up as scattered limbs," he told Reuters. "This massacre has al-Qaida written all over, the same pattern al-Qaida has adopted in other countries."





> Security around churches has been stepped up in recent months with the authorities banning cars from parking directly outside them, after an al-Qaida-linked group in Iraq threatened the Egyptian church in November.


----------



## teapartysamurai

And again!

Cairo, Egypt - Makeshift Bomb Thrown at Main Synagogue, No One Injured -- VosIzNeias.com

EGYPT: Cairo bomb witness recalls terrifying scene - latimes.com

These are the people Obama is backing.

So, we are right back to the same argument.  Coulter is right because we back these people.

So, whether we are talking about the American intervention, or we are talking about the terrorists Obama is siding with, it's the same argument.  Coulter is right.


----------



## Sallow

teapartysamurai said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh are you THAT STUPID?????????
> 
> You are going to tell me it isn't the rebels responsible for this????????????
> 
> Who do you think did it, the Jews??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is from 2005. So even assuming your retard logic is true is doesn't even apply to what the fuck Coulter was talking about, which was the uprising in 2011 and Obama' response.
> 
> Sit the fuck down, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, fair enough, I didn't see the date on it.  My bad.
> 
> But that's fine.  All I had to do was google bomb attacks in 2011.  Guess what!
> 
> Egypt bomb kills new year churchgoers | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> And guess who's responsible!  Those guys the Obama admin say are "moderates."
> 
> Egypt, the Muslim Brotherhood, and Suicide Bombing | Nova
> 
> So, AGAIN, we are back to the same argument.
Click to expand...


And what? This is something new? Al Qaeda just now starting to set off bombs in the Middle East?

Is that your story? Are going to stick with that?


----------



## California Girl

AllieBaba said:


> And far from being a hack, she's a gifted satirist and commentator. It's a shame a teacher doesn't know the difference. I also find it alarming that someone thinks all journalists are hacks.



She is hack-ish. I've seen worse though. She's quite funny sometimes... personally I am not overly interested in her.... other than the fact that she annoys the left. I always find that funny.


----------



## Sallow

teapartysamurai said:


> And again!
> 
> Cairo, Egypt - Makeshift Bomb Thrown at Main Synagogue, No One Injured -- VosIzNeias.com
> 
> EGYPT: Cairo bomb witness recalls terrifying scene - latimes.com
> 
> These are the people Obama is backing.
> 
> So, we are right back to the same argument.  Coulter is right because we back these people.
> 
> So, whether we are talking about the American intervention, or we are talking about the terrorists Obama is siding with, it's the same argument.  Coulter is right.



News Flash:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-N3dJvhgPg]YouTube - &#x202a;Obama: Osama bin Laden Dead - Full Video&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

This is after:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PGmnz5Ow-o]YouTube - &#x202a;Bush: Truly not concerned about bin Laden (short version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Live it. Learn it.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Modbert said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, fair enough, I didn't see the date on it. My bad.
> 
> But that's fine. All I had to do was google bomb attacks in 2011. Guess what!
> 
> Egypt bomb kills new year churchgoers | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> And guess who's responsible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you bothered to read your own article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The governor of Alexandria, Adel Labib, accused al-Qaida of planning the bombing. "The al-Qaida organisation threatened to attack churches inside Egypt. This has nothing to do with sectarianism," he told state television.
> 
> His assessment was shared by Kameel Sadeeq of the city's Coptic Christian council. "People went in to church to pray to God but ended up as scattered limbs," he told Reuters. "This massacre has al-Qaida written all over, the same pattern al-Qaida has adopted in other countries."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security around churches has been stepped up in recent months with the authorities banning cars from parking directly outside them, after an al-Qaida-linked group in Iraq threatened the Egyptian church in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, and the "wilding" attacks on whites by black youths in Wisconsin (over July 4th) were "colorblind" (despite the fact the youths were heard to yell, "white girl bleeds a lot") because "authorities" said so.

But, just like the claims by the sherrif, it DOESN'T CONSTITUTE EVIDENCE.  It's simply a statement.

But the fact is, we have had bombs in Egypt.  Coulter is right.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Oh and guess what guys.

I bet you'll tell me this doesn't count either!

Saboteurs Bomb Egypt Gas Pipeline to Israel, Jordan

Read more: Saboteurs Bomb Egypt Gas Pipeline to Israel, Jordan - FoxNews.com


----------



## Modbert

teapartysamurai said:


> Yeah, and the "wilding" attacks on whites by black youths in Wisconsin (over July 4th) were "colorblind" (despite the fact the youths were heard to yell, "white girl bleeds a lot") because "authorities" said so.
> 
> But, just like the claims by the sherrif, it DOESN'T CONSTITUTE EVIDENCE.  It's simply a statement.
> 
> But the fact is, we have had bombs in Egypt.  Coulter is right.



Except your own article says Al Qaeda and you're accusing the rebels with absolutely no evidence still. So you're simply making a statement without being backed up by any sort of fact or reality.

Coulter is wrong. The sooner you accept that, the sooner you stop making a complete fool of yourself.


----------



## Dot Com

STOP  teapartsamurai!!! ROLMFAO. I'd feel sorry for you but I'm not a rightie


----------



## Modbert

teapartysamurai said:


> Oh and guess what guys.
> 
> I bet you'll tell me this doesn't count either!
> 
> Saboteurs Bomb Egypt Gas Pipeline to Israel, Jordan
> 
> Read more: Saboteurs Bomb Egypt Gas Pipeline to Israel, Jordan - FoxNews.com



Except why would the rebels bomb their own gas pipeline? That would make absolutely no sense. Furthermore, the article doesn't say who did it. You're still blowing smoke to try and protect Coulter.


----------



## teapartysamurai

And this!

Bomb injures 3 in explosion near Egypt pyramids - CBS News


----------



## Article 15

Modbert said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and guess what guys.
> 
> I bet you'll tell me this doesn't count either!
> 
> Saboteurs Bomb Egypt Gas Pipeline to Israel, Jordan
> 
> Read more: Saboteurs Bomb Egypt Gas Pipeline to Israel, Jordan - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except why would the rebels bomb their own gas pipeline? That would make absolutely no sense. Furthermore, the article doesn't say who did it. You're still blowing smoke to try and protect Coulter.
Click to expand...


She sounds like part of the....how does it go?  The blame America first crowd?


----------



## Modbert

teapartysamurai said:


> And this!
> 
> Bomb injures 3 in explosion near Egypt pyramids - CBS News



Why would the rebels bomb their own pipeline? Still waiting for an answer with definitive proof.

Again why would the rebels use the bomb mentioned in the above article when they're already in power?

You're not making any sense whatsoever.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Modbert said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and guess what guys.
> 
> I bet you'll tell me this doesn't count either!
> 
> Saboteurs Bomb Egypt Gas Pipeline to Israel, Jordan
> 
> Read more: Saboteurs Bomb Egypt Gas Pipeline to Israel, Jordan - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except why would the rebels bomb their own gas pipeline? That would make absolutely no sense. Furthermore, the article doesn't say who did it. You're still blowing smoke to try and protect Coulter.
Click to expand...

 
Did you READ where it supplies gas to??????????????

Helloooooooooooooooooo, just because the official government is fine with supplying gas to Israel, that doesn't mean the REBELS are fine with it????????

Come on!!!!!!!!!!!  You can't be that dense?

Who isn't the brightest bulb in the pack??????

I made an honest mistake, you are just trying to be deliberately dense!


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> She sounds like part of the....how does it go?  The blame America first crowd?



So it seems! Quite unpatriotic. I also see she's not wearing a flag pin.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Modbert said:


> Watch Ep. 219: July 8, 2011 - Overtime and other Real Time with Bill Maher videos online on HBO.com.
> 
> Starts at 2:50



When Obama does not know the age of his children it is simply a mispeak, when he thinks we have 58 States he was just mistaken. Double Standard much?


----------



## Modbert

teapartysamurai said:


> Did you READ where it supplies gas to??????????????
> 
> Helloooooooooooooooooo, just because the official government is fine with supplying gas to Israel, that doesn't mean the REBELS are fine with it????????
> 
> Come on!!!!!!!!!!!  You can't be that dense?
> 
> Who isn't the brightest bulb in the pack??????
> 
> I made an honest mistake, you are just trying to be deliberately dense!



You made a honest mistake multiple times after I told you over and over that your first article was from 2005? 

Furthermore, do you have any evidence that the rebels are behind the bombing of the pipeline? Any evidence whatsoever?


----------



## Modbert

RetiredGySgt said:


> When Obama does not know the age of his children it is simply a mispeak, when he thinks we have 58 States he was just mistaken. Double Standard much?



 You can't even keep straight how many states he got wrong. Surprising considering how many times you've pulled that card over the years. Heck, this is the second time a Conservative has done so in this thread. Like I said, you guys need new material.

But then again, there's a big difference between accidentally forgetting your kids age and thinking we bombed a country.


----------



## Dot Com

The conservative responses to this thread are hilarious. Too easy


----------



## teapartysamurai

Modbert said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you READ where it supplies gas to??????????????
> 
> Helloooooooooooooooooo, just because the official government is fine with supplying gas to Israel, that doesn't mean the REBELS are fine with it????????
> 
> Come on!!!!!!!!!!! You can't be that dense?
> 
> Who isn't the brightest bulb in the pack??????
> 
> I made an honest mistake, you are just trying to be deliberately dense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a honest mistake multiple times after I told you over and over that your first article was from 2005?
> 
> Furthermore, do you have any evidence that the rebels are behind the bombing of the pipeline? Any evidence whatsoever?
Click to expand...

 
This is laughable!  I mean the Jews did it!  They wanted to bomb where they get over 40% of their gas.  

You run with that!


----------



## Dot Com

teapartysamurai is free entertainment


----------



## Sallow

RetiredGySgt said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Ep. 219: July 8, 2011 - Overtime and other Real Time with Bill Maher videos online on HBO.com.
> 
> Starts at 2:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Obama does not know the age of his children it is simply a mispeak, when he thinks we have 58 States he was just mistaken. Double Standard much?
Click to expand...


57 states.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Dot Com said:


> teapartysamurai is free entertainment


 
Whereas Dotcom is just wasting space in this thread by adding absolutely NOTHING on subject.


----------



## Political Junky

> Ann Coulter: *Princess Diana 'just this anorexic, bulimic narcissist'*



My God, that's Coulter describing herself.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Gee...modbert...you didn't mention her making him look like an idiot when he was ranting about raising taxes on those bastards flying around in "corporate jets"...and she pointed out that HE FLYS ON CORPORATE JETS..BUT HE's SPECIAL...it doesn't count when he does it


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> Watch Ep. 219: July 8, 2011 - Overtime and other Real Time with Bill Maher videos online on HBO.com.
> 
> Starts at 2:50



I liked the part where she called Maher's azz for being an "enviornmentalist" and flying around on private jets.. She's good that one.. I love her. Now about those 57 states???  and the heavy artillary fire Hillary faced????and obie doodle was born of Selma????


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> I liked the part where she called Maher's azz for being an "enviornmentalist" and flying around on private jets.. She's good that one.. I love her. Now about those 57 states???  and the heavy artillary fire Hillary faced????and obie doodle was born of Selma????



That now makes three Conservatives in this thread who have mentioned 57 states. Like I said, you guys need new material.


----------



## WillowTree

"Every single juror on the OJ trial was a democrat"? damn,, now I understand.


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> "Every single juror on the OJ trial was a democrat"? damn,, now I understand.



What in the world are you babbling on about now?


----------



## JakeStarkey

teapartysamurai said:


> *SNIP  *



TPS, your earlier statement above has been forwarded to several of my friends at university.  They love putting this stuff up by fools like you and letting the students tear it up.  Others at the local high schools love Coulter and Beck, because their silliness allows them to teach that far right extremism is just stupid.  Keep posting, girl.  You Righty Extremist Fascists are a hoot!


----------



## Warrior102

Who's Bill Maher?


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Every single juror on the OJ trial was a democrat"? damn,, now I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world are you babbling on about now?
Click to expand...


Did you watch your video ModMoron?


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> Did you watch your video ModMoron?



I watched the video. Did you get new material yet?


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the part where she called Maher's azz for being an "enviornmentalist" and flying around on private jets.. She's good that one.. I love her. Now about those 57 states???  and the heavy artillary fire Hillary faced????and obie doodle was born of Selma????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That now makes three Conservatives in this thread who have mentioned 57 states. Like I said, you guys need new material.
Click to expand...


Don't you hate it that you aren't our boss?


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> Don't you hate it that you aren't our boss?



I'm not the one who's looking foolish because I'm using the same material from three years ago over and over again. 

By the way, Coulter is still wrong.


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is from 2005.  So even assuming your retard logic is true is doesn't even apply to what the fuck Coulter was talking about, which was the uprising in 2011 and Obama' response.  Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not exactly the brightest bulb in the pack.
Click to expand...


When's the last time you had a re-charge?


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you hate it that you aren't our boss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who's looking foolish because I'm using the same material from three years ago over and over again.
> 
> By the way, Coulter is still wrong.
Click to expand...


That's your opinion ModMoron. We happen to disagree with you. Can you stand it" or what?   was obie doodle wrong when he said he'd been to all 57 states??


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch your video ModMoron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the video. Did you get new material yet?
Click to expand...


Then why did you ask me what I was babbling about MOd MORON


----------



## Truthmatters

This is a perfect example of why cons nearly always end up promoting failed policy.

They see the facts as not really mattering


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> This is a perfect example of why cons nearly always end up promoting failed policy.
> 
> They see the facts as not really mattering



No! We see that "Truth Don't Matter" that's who we see?? Yuck Yuck.


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> Then why did you ask me what I was babbling about MOd MORON



Because it has nothing to do with the thread.


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you ask me what I was babbling about MOd MORON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it has nothing to do with the thread.
Click to expand...


you posted the video, if it had nothing to do with this thread then you might have considered not posting it.


----------



## Modbert

WillowTree said:


> you posted the video, if it had nothing to do with this thread then you might have considered not posting it.



You know exactly what I mean, but alas you'll defend Coulter which ever way you can. So Willow, when did we bomb Egypt?


----------



## Trajan

uhm coulter is a pundit. plain and simple and very good at self promotion, we see...


----------



## WillowTree

Modbert said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> you posted the video, if it had nothing to do with this thread then you might have considered not posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know exactly what I mean, but alas you'll defend Coulter which ever way you can. So Willow, when did we bomb Egypt?
Click to expand...


When did we have 57 states? and he's the "leader" of the free world.


----------



## Modbert

willowtree said:


> when did we have 57 states? And he's the "leader" of the free world.


----------



## Truthmatters

WillowTree said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of why cons nearly always end up promoting failed policy.
> 
> They see the facts as not really mattering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! We see that "Truth Don't Matter" that's who we see?? Yuck Yuck.
Click to expand...


Culter got the facts dead wrong and you are here defending her.

The facts dont matter to you or her


----------



## whitehall

Why does the sissie left worry so munch about what Ann Coulter says? It was Bill Maher who lost his job on the ironically named show "Politically Incorrect" which was actually politically correct when he refered to the 9-11 terrorists as ...."heroes".


----------



## WillowTree

whitehall said:


> Why does the sissie left worry so munch about what Ann Coulter says? It was Bill Maher who lost his job on the ironically named show "Politically Incorrect" which was actually politically correct when he refered to the 9-11 terrorists as ...."heroes".



silly you,, they hate her cause she's white, she's thin,, and she's conservative..


----------



## Toro

Meh

I'll give her a pass on that.  I wouldn't be surprised if half of Americans think we bombed Egypt too.


EDIT - I hadn't seen the end yet.  She says at the end of the clip that we threatened to bomb Egypt.

It's pretty funny she says "I have to talk to people who all share the same facts."


----------



## Warrior102

Truthmatters said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of why cons nearly always end up promoting failed policy.
> 
> They see the facts as not really mattering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! We see that "Truth Don't Matter" that's who we see?? Yuck Yuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Culter got the facts dead wrong and you are here defending her.
> 
> The facts dont matter to you or her
Click to expand...


"Culter" got the facts dead wrong? 

Error in fact doofus. 

You don't seem too bright.


----------



## whitehall

Warrior102 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> No! We see that "Truth Don't Matter" that's who we see?? Yuck Yuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Culter got the facts dead wrong and you are here defending her.
> 
> The facts dont matter to you or her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Culter" got the facts dead wrong?
> 
> Error in fact doofus.
> 
> You don't seem too bright.
Click to expand...


 I'd rather see an error in geography than deliberate effort to congratulate the 9-11 terrorists for killing 3,000 Americans like Bill Maher did.


----------



## MikeK

Echo Zulu said:


> [...]
> 
> I find it hysterical there are people here who actually quote her....she's just a hack like any other journalist...feeding the sheeple what they want to hear.


Ann Coulter is an entertainer and nothing more.  She is a curiosity and is not to be taken seriously.  When viewed from that angle she can be funny to watch -- which is why Bill Maher likes her and has a one-comedian-to-another kind of affinity with her.  

Her most saleable commodity is her tantalizingly questionable gender.  Without that going for her she would be an obnoxiously redundant bore.


----------



## AllieBaba

Sallow said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> US troops entered Egypt to intercede in the violence, when exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that become the question, exactly?
> 
> Oh, just now, when Fallow realized he was an idiot and there have been US interventions staged and Coulter's question was a legit one that the panel was woefully ignorant about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> And you are making some pretty grandiose logical leaps. It was a prudent thing that President Obama moved warships into the area. We actually pay good money for Egypt's military..and have a real interest in overlooking our investment.
> 
> However..we let the Egyptians pretty much handle this themselves.
> 
> So far..so good.
> 
> Ann Coulter's commentary notwithstanding.
Click to expand...

 
Wow, that's great. Of course, that has nothing to do with the fact you retards claimed that we have never staged an intervention and fell all over yourselves to jeer at Coulter for begging to differ.

You're an idiot. I mean, there's really nothing else for it. Again, the facts bite you in the ass, so you pretend the issue is something completely different to hide the fact that you didn't know what you were talking about. Coulter was a hundred percent accurate in her assessment that we have staged interventions, and her question was perfectly reasonable...but required way more knowledge to answer than you or your heroes have in their tiny shriveled skulls. Hence the pretense that her question was foolish.


"Whaa...we've never considered intervention in Egypt! HAHAHAHAHA! Yore so stoopid!!"


----------



## Dot Com

Earth to Allie!!! Stop


----------



## AllieBaba

Another retard joins the conga line.


----------



## Dot Com

AllieBaba said:


> Another retard joins the conga line.


"retard"? You know how Palin reacted when someone used that word. Shame on you


----------



## AllieBaba

Watch United States A-7 Planes Make Bomb Runs In Egypt. Online - VideoSurf Video Search

Look, the US dropping bombs in Egypt.

"we've never dropped bombs on egypt!
we've never planned any intervention!"

US Warships Dispatched to Egypt | The Global Realm

Fucking idiots.


----------



## Modbert

AllieBaba said:


> Watch United States A-7 Planes Make Bomb Runs In Egypt. Online - VideoSurf Video Search
> 
> Look, the US dropping bombs in Egypt.
> 
> "we've never dropped bombs on egypt!
> we've never planned any intervention!"



 What?

Posting a video that clearly says the date is November 15, 1980.

Coulter is still wrong though by the way, she was clearly referring to recent events. Not events from 31 years ago.


----------



## Toro

AllieBaba said:


> Watch United States A-7 Planes Make Bomb Runs In Egypt. Online - VideoSurf Video Search
> 
> Look, the US dropping bombs in Egypt.
> 
> "we've never dropped bombs on egypt!
> we've never planned any intervention!"
> 
> US Warships Dispatched to Egypt | The Global Realm
> 
> Fucking idiots.



Allie

That video is from 1980.  It looks like a training video.

And Global Research is an ultra left-wing, anti-American site that wrote several articles last decade that Bush was about to stage a coup d'etat.


----------



## Modbert

Toro said:


> Allie
> 
> That video is from 1980.  It looks like a training video.
> 
> And Global Research is an ultra left-wing, anti-American site that wrote several articles last decade that Bush was about to state a coup d'etat.



She's doing anything she can to try and defend Coulter. But I give you credit for trying to reason with her as well Toro.


----------



## Modbert

Toro said:


> Allie
> 
> That video is from 1980.  It looks like a training video.



Also, as for the video, I would guess it's a training video as well.

Egypt



> Following the peace treaty with Israel, between 1979 and 2003, the US has provided Egypt with about $19 billion in military aid, making Egypt the second largest non-NATO recipient of US military aid after Israel. Also, Egypt received about $30 billion in economic aid within the same time frame.



Pretty sure we wouldn't be bombing them in 1980.


----------



## Zona

My god....no matter how dumb she is, no matter how crazy a thing she says, she will have supporters.

Its amazing really.

"If you wanted to teach people about the great things about America, a college campus is the last place youd send them. Even fanatical Muslim terrorists dont hate America like liberals do." Ann Coulter -- CPAC conference, 2002

"On the bright side, and in conclusion, at least college campuses serve as sort of internment camp for useless leftists in wartime. We know where they are, this way. And, as General Patton said, 'I love it when they come out and shoot at me because then I know where they are and I can shoot the bastards.'" -- Ann Coulter, CPAC conference, 2002 

I think there should be a literacy test and a poll tax for people to vote. Commentary on Hannity & Colmes, Fox News, 1997-08-17

I am emboldened by my looks to say things Republican men wouldn't. As quoted in TV Guide (August 1997), and Soulless: Ann Coulter and the Right-Wing Church of Hate (2006) by Susan Estrich, p. 28

No wonder you guys lost. Statement on NewsChat, MSNBC, 1997-10-11 to disabled Vietnam veteran Bobby Muller, who made the incorrect statement that 90% of American soldiers "blown up" by landmines in Vietnam had hit American landmines: the actual fact being that 90% of landmines placed by the enemy had used parts from US ordinance

I wouldn't kill an abortionist myself, but I wouldn't want to impose my moral values on others. No one is for shooting abortionists. But how will criminalizing men making difficult, often tragic, decisions be an effective means of achieving the goal of reducing the shootings of abortionists? "49 Million to Five" (3 June 2009)

and my personal favorite...

I'm a Christian first, and a mean-spirited, bigoted conservative second, and don't you ever forget it. If Democrats Had Any Brains, They'd Be Republicans (2007), p. 77 ISBN 0307408957


----------



## Toro

FTR, here's one of the articles about the "imminent coup" at GlobalResearch.

Coup d'Etat in America?


----------



## Modbert

Toro said:


> FTR, here's one of the articles about the "imminent coup" at GlobalResearch.
> 
> Coup d'Etat in America?


----------



## Gadawg73

Dot Com said:


> The conservative responses to this thread are hilarious. Too easy



The people you speak of making those ignorant responses are not conservatives.
They have no clue what a conservative is or stands for.


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh look, the idiot savant speaketh.

Wait..no special gifts...must just be a plain old idiot.


----------



## AllieBaba

Modbert said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allie
> 
> That video is from 1980. It looks like a training video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as for the video, I would guess it's a training video as well.
> 
> Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the peace treaty with Israel, between 1979 and 2003, the US has provided Egypt with about $19 billion in military aid, making Egypt the second largest non-NATO recipient of US military aid after Israel. Also, Egypt received about $30 billion in economic aid within the same time frame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure we wouldn't be bombing them in 1980.
Click to expand...

 
I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to say, since it makes no sense...

my point is, we have bombed Egypt, Coulter is absolutely correct (though she didn't state it as a definitive, she stated it as a question) and we absolutely have staged interventions.

My second point is, you know absolutely nothing about the situation. You just believe anything Maher tells you, and when you see him jeering at people you assume he knows what he's talking about. That clip shows nothing except how universally ignorant your educators are.


----------



## JakeStarkey

BabaBooboo demonstrates such a weak head, pretending to be a conservative when nothing more than a Far Righty Extremist Fascist.


----------



## AllieBaba

Modbert said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch United States A-7 Planes Make Bomb Runs In Egypt. Online - VideoSurf Video Search
> 
> Look, the US dropping bombs in Egypt.
> 
> "we've never dropped bombs on egypt!
> we've never planned any intervention!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Posting a video that clearly says the date is November 15, 1980.
> 
> Coulter is still wrong though by the way, she was clearly referring to recent events. Not events from 31 years ago.
Click to expand...

 
Yes, and I am sure you can tell that just from the color of her clothing, just as you can read her mind based upon her facial expressions.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Just as a pretend Christian can speak about things s/he know nothing about.   BabaBooboo needs to grow up.


----------



## cbirch2

WillowTree said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> you posted the video, if it had nothing to do with this thread then you might have considered not posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know exactly what I mean, but alas you'll defend Coulter which ever way you can. So Willow, when did we bomb Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did we have 57 states? and he's the "leader" of the free world.
Click to expand...


I think the important thing here is that obama doesnt actually think there are 58 states, it HAD to have been a genuine misspeak. However, Coulter was thoroughly convinced that we dropped bombs on egypt. 

And the idea that somehow some terrorist rigs up a bomb and obama is responsible for it is totally crazy. Obama called for mubarak to leave, he did not support any specific group. That doesnt make any bombing in egypt his fault now. That situtation is totally different from obama actually ordering that bombs be dropped, or from even threatening it.

And you know its different but you wont admit it. Just admit coulter misspoke.


----------



## AllieBaba

JakeStarkey said:


> BabaBooboo demonstrates such a weak head, pretending to be a conservative when nothing more than a Far Righty Extremist Fascist.


 When did this thread become about whether or not I'm conservative?

Oh, that's right, when the spastics realized the OP makes them look retarded.


----------



## cbirch2

AllieBaba said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to say, since it makes no sense...
> 
> my point is, we have bombed Egypt, Coulter is absolutely correct (though she didn't state it as a definitive, she stated it as a question) and we absolutely have staged interventions.
> 
> My second point is, you know absolutely nothing about the situation. You just believe anything Maher tells you, and when you see him jeering at people you assume he knows what he's talking about. That clip shows nothing except how universally ignorant your educators are.



What are you talking about? When, since january of 2011, has the united states dropped bombs on egypt? When did obama ever once even hint at the possibility of using force to remove mubarak? How can you honestly say coulter wasnt wrong?


----------



## JakeStarkey

cbirch2 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to say, since it makes no sense...
> 
> my point is, we have bombed Egypt, Coulter is absolutely correct (though she didn't state it as a definitive, she stated it as a question) and we absolutely have staged interventions.
> 
> My second point is, you know absolutely nothing about the situation. You just believe anything Maher tells you, and when you see him jeering at people you assume he knows what he's talking about. That clip shows nothing except how universally ignorant your educators are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? When, since january of 2011, has the united states dropped bombs on egypt? When did obama ever once even hint at the possibility of using force to remove mubarak? How can you honestly say coulter wasnt wrong?
Click to expand...


AllieBaba is a girl wack who thinks her beliefs are somehow facts.  No need to take her seriously.  No one does.

Ah  . . . just got a whining pm from wack girl.  AB, you are such a whiner. 

Were you the one telling us that Jesus was hold a baby t-rex as Noah was loading the final animals up on the Ark, and He told the little critter, "Sorry, little t, the boat is full."


----------



## AllieBaba

cbirch2 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to say, since it makes no sense...
> 
> my point is, we have bombed Egypt, Coulter is absolutely correct (though she didn't state it as a definitive, she stated it as a question) and we absolutely have staged interventions.
> 
> My second point is, you know absolutely nothing about the situation. You just believe anything Maher tells you, and when you see him jeering at people you assume he knows what he's talking about. That clip shows nothing except how universally ignorant your educators are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? When, since january of 2011, has the united states dropped bombs on egypt? When did obama ever once even hint at the possibility of using force to remove mubarak? How can you honestly say coulter wasnt wrong?
Click to expand...

 
Again, I never said we dropped bombs, and Coulter only did as a question. 

Neither was anything said about using force to remove mubarak. What was said was "what do you think of us intervention in Pakistan & Egypt" whereupon the peanut gallery erupted in hoots and shit throwing, proclaiming we have NEVER considered intervention and NEVER dropped bombs.

I'd say sending hundreds of soldiers in February shows we certainly have considered intervention, and everything I'm reading says it was quite a serious possibility and still is.

You can pretend it was about something else, something more specific, because that's the only way you can continue to pretend that Coulter said anything of moment, or any error was made. The only true ignorance that exists was the ignorance of those who guffawed at the idea that we've considered intervention, and who jeered "no bombs, we've never bombed Egypt". Obviously, we've dropped bombs in Egypt, albeit decades ago, and obviously, we certainly moved in as if to intervene, with ships and hundreds of military personnel and soldiers.


----------



## AllieBaba

JakeStarkey said:


> cbirch2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to say, since it makes no sense...
> 
> my point is, we have bombed Egypt, Coulter is absolutely correct (though she didn't state it as a definitive, she stated it as a question) and we absolutely have staged interventions.
> 
> My second point is, you know absolutely nothing about the situation. You just believe anything Maher tells you, and when you see him jeering at people you assume he knows what he's talking about. That clip shows nothing except how universally ignorant your educators are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? When, since january of 2011, has the united states dropped bombs on egypt? When did obama ever once even hint at the possibility of using force to remove mubarak? How can you honestly say coulter wasnt wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AllieBaba is a girl wack who thinks her beliefs are somehow facts. No need to take her seriously. No one does.
> 
> Ah . . . just got a whining pm from wack girl. AB, you are such a whiner.
> 
> Were you the one telling us that Jesus was hold a baby t-rex as Noah was loading the final animals up on the Ark, and He told the little critter, "Sorry, little t, the boat is full."
Click to expand...

 
Hitting the crack pipe again, skippy?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Allie is mumbling and stumbling again.


----------



## AllieBaba

Yeah, I'm the one who comes across as an irrational doper. You bet.


----------



## cbirch2

AllieBaba said:


> Again, I never said we dropped bombs, and Coulter only did as a question.
> 
> Neither was anything said about using force to remove mubarak. What was said was "what do you think of us intervention in Pakistan & Egypt" whereupon the peanut gallery erupted in hoots and shit throwing, proclaiming we have NEVER considered intervention and NEVER dropped bombs.
> 
> I'd say sending hundreds of soldiers in February shows we certainly have considered intervention, and everything I'm reading says it was quite a serious possibility and still is.
> 
> You can pretend it was about something else, something more specific, because that's the only way you can continue to pretend that Coulter said anything of moment, or any error was made. The only true ignorance that exists was the ignorance of those who guffawed at the idea that we've considered intervention, and who jeered "no bombs, we've never bombed Egypt". Obviously, we've dropped bombs in Egypt, albeit decades ago, and obviously, we certainly moved in as if to intervene, with ships and hundreds of military personnel and soldiers.



NO WAY! She said we intervened, the guy in glasses said "not militarily we didnt send troops or anything" and she said, and i quote:

"well dropping bombs is something".

And then she specifically said "well we threatened to and thats why mubarak left", which is totally false. Mubrarak left because the military completely defected. 

so she did say we dropped bombs, so your wrong on that, end of story. 

And what troops did we move where? We have hundreds of thousands of troops stationed on bases all around the world, and aircraft carriers patrolling oceans all over. Its not like we mobilized troops directly to egypt. Are you referring to us getting citizens out of our embassy? Thats hardly intervention. No, there was never any threat of military action. Twist and contort all you want. The fact is that ann coulter thought, and specifically said, that we dropped bombs when we never did.


----------



## AllieBaba

They SAID the troops were just for escorting Americans out...but there was quite a bit of question about whether or not that was true.

I think this is a ridiculous thread that falls way short of showing Coulter up as ignorant...though it has quite successfully shown a light on the ignorance of her detractors. If this is the worst that you all have on her, I'd say you're hurting for material.


----------



## cbirch2

AllieBaba said:


> They SAID the troops were just for escorting Americans out...but there was quite a bit of question about whether or not that was true.
> 
> I think this is a ridiculous thread that falls way short of showing Coulter up as ignorant...though it has quite successfully shown a light on the ignorance of her detractors. If this is the worst that you all have on her, I'd say you're hurting for material.



Do you honestly think Mubarak left because obama threatened to bomb? THAT is a truly dumb thought.

Im not hurting for material. She thinks we dropped bombs on a foreign country that we didnt. She has no idea how the 30 year old dictatorial regime in one of the most important countries in the middle east collapsed, during a time of such important upheaval no less. Thats dumb for an average person, much less someone who gets paid to comment on important issues. Anyone in that position deserves to get made fun of. This isnt a small gaff like bachmanns john wayne comment. This is a mind bogglingly giant factual inaccuracy. Im stunned anyone could have even said that.


----------



## AllieBaba

No, I never said I thought Mubarak left cuz of bomb threats. That's completely irrelevant. I said that we staged an intervention, and we have dropped bombs on Egypt in the past.

Coulter was absolutely correct.


----------



## cbirch2

AllieBaba said:


> No, I never said I thought Mubarak left cuz of bomb threats. That's completely irrelevant. I said that we staged an intervention, and we have dropped bombs on Egypt in the past.
> 
> Coulter was absolutely correct.



Dude wtf?? Ok i have three questions:

1. When did we drop bombs on egypt, in the context that ann is talking about?
2. When exactly did we stage an intervention and was it in 2011?
3. What exactly is your definition of intervention?

Because all we did was say that mubarak has to go. That is not an intervention. Mubarak left because he lost the support of egypts military. I have no idea what intervention your talking about.


----------



## cbirch2

actually i have one more question.

4. What is your opinion of what she said and what happened in that clip?

Why was ann confused? What was all the fuss about? Didnt she specifically say that we threatened to bomb egypt and thats why mubarak left?


----------



## Gadawg73

AllieBaba said:


> Oh look, the idiot savant speaketh.
> 
> Wait..no special gifts...must just be a plain old idiot.



Only an idiot would stand behind the claim the we have bombed Egypt and use a training video where we and the Egyptian military dropped target bombs in the middle of no where hundreds of miles from civilians.
That is what fools do. You actually believe that was what Coulter was referring to. You are that stupid.
Or childishly stubborn.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, I'm the one who comes across as an irrational doper. You bet.



You are right, you do come across that way.


----------



## Sallow

Ann Coulter is a fool and a liar. Every time that guy opens his mouth shit spews out.

There's no "entertainment" value in constantly getting angry. Every time he is on the tube I change the channel.


----------



## Gadawg73

Sallow said:


> Ann Coulter is a fool and a liar. Every time that guy opens his mouth shit spews out.
> 
> There's no "entertainment" value in constantly getting angry. Every time he is on the tube I change the channel.



"that guy"

As hard as she tries with the short dresses, dental work, store bought titties, bleached blonde hair, you CAN'T POLISH A TURD.


----------



## RighteousTrash

AllieBaba said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> What complete retards. And you are among them. Congrats. You're officially an ignorant and braindead idiot. This is what happens when you trust actors to educate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So show me when we bombed Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody said we bombed egypt. What Coulter asked was, How do you feel about us INTERVENTION in pakistan and egypt. And the panel erupted into guffaws, "egypt? We've never intervened in Egypt! Poppycock! Ho ho ho!"
> 
> Upon which she said, "We dropped a bomb? Didn't we?"
> 
> To which they continued their silly "Nope, no bombs, no intervention..."
> 
> She said, "I think we have but ok".
> 
> I don't see this as some sort of big victory over Coulter, since she's right and the entire board was wrong...we HAVE considered intervention in Egypt, complete with sending military personnel by the hundreds over...she didn't say definitively that we sent a bomb, and I certainly never have.
> 
> Not that it matters. This thread has done more to expose the ignorance of the left in pretty much the shortest time EVAH.
> 
> Well done, slobbert! You're a champ, you never fail to impress me!
Click to expand...


I apologize for the bump, but I just watched this episode's overtime segment and this thread was the reason I decided to join up. I was surprised no one caught this since you were quoted a couple times: What exactly are you talking about, "Pakistan and Egypt"? The question was about the uprisings in Libya and Egypt. 

In any event, you can't champion Coulter here. She clearly thought that bombs having been dropped on Egypt by the USA was a definite possibility. She didn't come across as informed in any way concerning the Middle Ease uprisings. While she can't be expected to know every detail about every topic, even as a career commentator, you should agree that this was a glaring example of ignorance. 

I concur that the panel jumped at her a little too eagerly. These panels tend to do so, annoyingly at times (couldn't stand Dan Savage interrupting Mark Cuban with his stupid jokes tonight. Cuban couldn't finish a thought). I am often upset that I don't get to better hear out arguments from the right on Real Time. While I agree with much of Maher's politics (certainly not all), and understand that it is his show to host and mediate, it would provide me better entertainment if the panels were more frequently balanced. 

I agree with you and Coulter: It can certainly be argued that the U.S. has, in some ways, intervened in Egypt. However, you're grasping at straws by stating that "she's right and the entire board was wrong." The bottom line is that she came across as a tool and a fool, regardless of the biased panel. With your base insults and bizarre use of caps, you are doing the same.


----------

